
Early 16-inch MacBook Pro complaints: speaker ‘popping’ and display ghosting - whalesalad
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/5/20997727/apple-macbook-pro-16-inch-complaints-speaker-popping-sound-display-ghosting-keyboard
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Apple’s support team has responded to some people by
telling them that the company is aware of the issue and at work on a fix."

No one doubts that Apple will resolve the problem. The mystery is why Apple
keeps releasing new hardware and software products with obvious defects like
this. Perhaps their corporate culture breeds an attitude of benign neglect
towards proper testing and QA.

~~~
bsaul
i think the ipad and iphone is where the focus of the company goes. We haven’t
had harware issues on those product lines since the antenna gate of the
iphone4.

I suppose this is what management cares about and uses, and where the good
engineers go.

~~~
rasz
? almost every iphone since 4 had at least one design defect. 6 Touch disease,
bend gate, 7 no sound, no service, 8 restarts, freeze, 10 touch again.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/11/11/apple-
wa...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/11/11/apple-warns-iphone-
x-display-problem-upgrade-fix-repair-iphone-xs-max-xr-cost-warranty/)

"More notable is Apple’s latest warning means serious hardware faults have now
affected the iPhone X, iPhone 8 (details), iPhone 7 (details) and iPhone 6
(details). That kind of track record is not going to help boost Apple..."

------
FPGAhacker
So I have one and I noticed what I consider a minor pop when shuffling around
in a video. I noticed it I guess, but not enough to care. It’s not loud. On
mine anyway. I’m surprised anyone noticed it enough to write about it.

Haven’t seen any ghosting.

My only complaint at the moment is, holy crap does this thing get HOT.

~~~
castillar76
That's been true for the last couple revs of the MBP: for some reason (likely
aesthetics), Apple likes to keep the fan RPMs really low until absolutely
forced to crank them up. I don't mind fan noise generally, so I've resorted to
loading something like 'Macs Fan Control' ([https://www.crystalidea.com/macs-
fan-control](https://www.crystalidea.com/macs-fan-control)) on each new
laptop, and then adjusting the curves to start cooling at lower temps and max
out earlier. The more aggressive fan cooling also, I find, helps eliminate the
tendency to thermal-throttle that will reduce the Mac to a crawl under
sustained heavy load.

~~~
m0zg
It's electronics and thermodynamics actually. People tend to anthropomorphize
electronics, but Tcase of up to about 72C is not an issue at all for a CPU
(official Tjunction max is 100-105C - that's the temperature of the chip
inside the case). The spec states that the CPU will work fine as long as this
temperature is not exceeded. In electronics the spec is the word of god, and
if it says so, the chip is safe to operate at that temperature for its rated
lifetime.

Consider as well that cooling systems require temperature gradient in order to
work, the higher the temperature gradient, the less air you need to move to
dissipate the heat. Apple has been doing very careful thermal management for
well over a decade and a half now. They don't excessively cool their hardware.
This is made possible by vertical integration: they can rely on the readings
of their temperature sensors (unlike say a PC enthusiast, where those readings
can be wildly off).

~~~
kryptiskt
Surely they are aware that sometimes people use their laptops in their laps?

~~~
m0zg
And that's why they _never_ call it a laptop. It's "notebook" only.

